# Gift for NikosCC



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

There you go...let me know if you want a different one


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice colors and smudging. The text is placed good too. The effect on his foot is well done.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Thanks...I forgot to say C&C is appreciated


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Looks really good RV thanx alot bro.

It sort of looks like The Dark Night Promo. lol


----------

